# Please help this Newbie~



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello all,

I hope everyone is hustling and taking care of your family and yourselves.
I just started this flex thing a few days ago.
But now I find myself pressing on "refresh" button all day....
however, I am not getting any block offers....
Am I doing something wrong? Is this unusual??
Please help me~~ Thank you in advance.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Same in this market. Before Covid it seemed to be fairly easy to grab a block or more a day. It is much more difficult now and I can only assume it is because more people have applied and are taking part due to layoffs. The best time to grab a block is late afternoon. They start popping up fast. Yesterday for example the site was practically dormant until around 4pm. The only downside is that these blocks often start at 7 or later which means you are delivering in the dark. 

Email me for more info that I do not want to make public.


----------



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Same in this market. Before Covid it seemed to be fairly easy to grab a block or more a day. It is much more difficult now and I can only assume it is because more people have applied and are taking part due to layoffs. The best time to grab a block is late afternoon. They start popping up fast. Yesterday for example the site was practically dormant until around 4pm. The only downside is that these blocks often start at 7 or later which means you are delivering in the dark.
> 
> Email me for more info that I do not want to make public.


Thank you


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

not sure why amazon is hiring new drivers right now - this is the slowest I have seen it in the 3 years I've been doing flex.


----------



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> not sure why amazon is hiring new drivers right now - this is the slowest I have seen it in the 3 years I've been doing flex.


Sorry brotha... i have a family to take care of and I couldnt just lay around...


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sebster said:


> Sorry brotha... i have a family to take care of and I couldnt just lay around...


not blaming you - we all gotta do what we can to get by right now.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sebster said:


> Sorry brotha... i have a family to take care of and I couldnt just lay around...


If you have family to take care of, Amazon flex is not something you can depend on like every other gig. Find something steady. Even Amazon warehouse job or DSP driver is more steady than Amazon flex.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Same in this market. Before Covid it seemed to be fairly easy to grab a block or more a day. It is much more difficult now and I can only assume it is because more people have applied and are taking part due to layoffs. The best time to grab a block is late afternoon. They start popping up fast. Yesterday for example the site was practically dormant until around 4pm. The only downside is that these blocks often start at 7 or later which means you are delivering in the dark.
> 
> Email me for more info that I do not want to make public.


Hit me up I can show you a trick to get high paying blocks everyday. &#128077;



oicu812 said:


> If you have family to take care of, Amazon flex is not something you can depend on like every other gig. Find something steady. Even Amazon warehouse job or DSP driver is more steady than Amazon flex.


Flex drivers make more than the Amazon drivers. But it takes skills to accomplish that feet.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Sebster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I hope everyone is hustling and taking care of your family and yourselves.
> I just started this flex thing a few days ago.
> ...


Don't sit around hitting refresh all day. Amazon is paying you zero dollars per hour to refresh and when you add up all the time spent refreshing and calculate your income you will end up making less than minimum wage.
Unfortunately, it may be best to invest in software. Its the only way to make money with flex


----------



## flexMe (Apr 15, 2020)

Sebster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I hope everyone is hustling and taking care of your family and yourselves.
> I just started this flex thing a few days ago.
> ...


Hey everyone, I know most of the drivers using bot or script whatever, I also need some help how to get blocks? I can't get any manually


----------

